# Willow the Shar-Pei (Cross) in her 'Photo Shoot'



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Heres Willow. We know shes mostly Shar-pei but no-one seems 100% on what shes crossed with - (Any suggestions are welcome btw  !)

& Heres a few from her doggy photo shoot down at the park!

(I hope i do this right... Newbie alert!)

Jen .. Ste&Willow x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorgeous dog! I love Shar Peis but don't think we would ever have a purebred one - I would be so worried about health problems 

do you have any problems with Willows ears / eyes?

I have a Rottie X but have been told that there 'could' be some Shar Pei in here - she has a square muzzle / small triangular ears and the shortest narrowest ear canals ever lol


----------



## charlie z (May 14, 2012)

Nice photos


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow shes stunning! Shes got a very similar muzzle to Willow! Gorgeous  The only 'problem' we have with Willow is a sensitive tummy (Aperantly another shar pei trait..) .. Her eyes and ears are fine, although the rescue centre said she had ticks in her ears when she arrived there  so shes damaged the outer ear from scratching. 
Desperate to know what shes crossed with! Are u not 100% sure what your rottie is X with? (Didnt catch her name sorry  ) how old is she? X


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you sure shes a cross?

She looks almost identical to a shar pei near me, just not as fat.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Lovely pics - both Willow and the Rottie mix.

I'd take a guess on Willow's cross, Lab I think - I think she's got those soft eyes that a Lab has - aye - the aye's have it.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Are you sure shes a cross?
> 
> She looks almost identical to a shar pei near me, just not as fat.


I was thinking that but was going to say 'large' 

Do you have some standing up side shots.? Is there something that led the smelter to say a cross?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Wow shes stunning! Shes got a very similar muzzle to Willow! Gorgeous  The only 'problem' we have with Willow is a sensitive tummy (Aperantly another shar pei trait..) .. Her eyes and ears are fine, although the rescue centre said she had ticks in her ears when she arrived there  so shes damaged the outer ear from scratching.
> Desperate to know what shes crossed with! Are u not 100% sure what your rottie is X with? (Didnt catch her name sorry  ) how old is she? X


My girl is called Millie.

She has had on off rumbling ears since we got her at 10 months old. I use drops and canker powder to keep them clear. They flare up every few weeks 

Dont have the foggiest - We were given her at 10 months old from a family who couldnt cope with her although they thought she was a Dobermann so that could also of had something to do with it 

Millie is now 4 years 2 months and weighs in at a sensible 20Kg 

Willow is a real stunner - I do have a massive soft spot for Peis :001_wub: How much does Willow weigh? There is another member on the forum with a Pei X Called Bailey  Her name has gone from my brain right now.

Theres just something about Shar Peis - Like a guilty indulgence ;-)


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahhh beautiful, i love shar peis 

I'd say your girl doesn't look crossed at all.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

pearltheplank said:


> I was thinking that but was going to say 'large'
> 
> Do you have some standing up side shots.? Is there something that led the smelter to say a cross?


Oh really? From seeing 100% shar-peis i wouldnt think she was pure.. they tend to have a rounded muzzle, be a tad wrinklier unless theyre wrinkleless and curlier tails.. or from what i thought anyway 

Hm the pics aren't great, shes hard to get standing still unless shes laying around being lazy! & then one of a google image shar-pei too... Hmm..
(The pic wheres theres 2 in one pic with a border, the left shows how skinny she was when we got her in comparison to a month later)


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> My girl is called Millie.
> 
> She has had on off rumbling ears since we got her at 10 months old. I use drops and canker powder to keep them clear. They flare up every few weeks
> 
> ...


Well i could of guessed from your screen name.. oops! .. Ohmy, they thought that had a different breed altogether  ! bless them... Least shes got a loving home now 
Willows a tad heavier.. 25.8kg to be exact (We've been at the vets this week) .. a very strong pull when playing tug of war with her toys! or when she sees another dog.. :crazy: .
I'll have to watch out for the other member and her X too  i'm so keen to know anything and everything on her breed and all the ins and outs.. i'm driving my other half mad this week whilst i'm off work and he comes home to me spouting lots of new knowledge :
I'd be like a dog to a bone if i saw someone with a Willow look alike :001_wub:
Pugs are my guilty pleasure... :001_wub:

Ive never heard of rumbling ears? or Canker powder.. ? Whats that? Bless her. Least you know what your doing  x


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

That third pic you posted, she looks full bred! Some of the others she looks bait odd back end wise but must just be camera angles.

Weight wise, if full bred is just about spot on....tad heavy but only just. I'll post my two for you


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe a touch of lab from body shape/tail fuzzyness? I'd say no more than 1/4 though because her face is so pei-like.

She is beautiful.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

pearltheplank said:


> That third pic you posted, she looks full bred! Some of the others she looks bait odd back end wise but must just be camera angles.
> 
> Weight wise, if full bred is just about spot on....tad heavy but only just. I'll post my two for you


The 3rd pic is a full bred one - google image - just to compare her against  looking forward to seeing your two


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Mum and son



Son





As you can see, mum, Pearl has fatter muzzle than son, Storm. She is a bit more wrinkly than him but neither are overdone and are as they should be. At adult hood there should only be wrinkles on the head and withers

Both their tails do curl but that's not essential, some are straight but they are all carried high and over the body. The only time tails are down is fright or sickness

They both weigh around 24kg. She's fine at that weight but he needs a couple more on him. I don't like fat dogs but he's just too lean for me


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, they are stunning :001_wub: What beauties - you must be so proud!

Willows muzzle is more similar to Storms, except hers isn't as 'droopy' .. quite abit of resemblance though. & Willow carries her tail high too, just not curly. 

Are they both nice and well behaved  ? - do they have sensitive tummies or any other 'traits' you hear of about shar-peis ?

My friends brother has a shar-pei, Willow and her didnt seem to get on  But she got on with their Pointer. We were hoping to socialize her with them but he didn't seem to keen after their first meeting.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

BeauNoir said:


> Maybe a touch of lab from body shape/tail fuzzyness? I'd say no more than 1/4 though because her face is so pei-like.
> 
> She is beautiful.


How rude, i forgot to say thanks as i 'liked'  .
Yep she has a 'krinkely'-head at times - Krinkle being her rescue name before she became part of our family. Thankyou for your opinion on breed  and your lovely comment on how she looks. :001_wub:


----------

